

Slaves of the Internet, Unite - pointillistic
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/27/opinion/sunday/slaves-of-the-internet-unite.html

======
jhull
Thought Experiment: What would shut down if people just stopped giving away
their art/photos/writing/"content" away for free?

~~~
cafard
Quite a few people are trying to keep from giving away their music and movies
for free, and are getting rather bad "press" for it.

